# BIG BEAVERS



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wha !!!! a couple of Neighbor Boy's caught these Big Bev's the other day-----the one with the monster tail was 53.9 lbs and the other was 44lbs even--Both came from the same pond and yesterday they caught a 20 lb' er---their out in the garage skinning been at it for 3 nights LOL--Their finding out what it takes to be a Beaver Trapper*


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

awesome, I'm sure they will get great advice!!!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

nice looking flat tail tell them congrads and git ta skinning i'll bet those big ones will make men out of them getting them fleshed out lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Couple dandies there for sure, thanks for sharing.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Sweet, now the real fun starts. Skinning and fleshing oh what fun it is.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Doesn't look like that board is gonna be too big.lol.

awprint:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Definitely some bigguns there.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*The Boy's added a BIG Helper---And they caught 2 more beaver today---1 was 35 lbs and the other 17lbs---have to say they did do a nice job on the big ones stretched 67" and 72" both nice Big Blankets---i'll get pic's of them stretched-----------------------------------sb*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*The Boy's keep on catching --2 more yesterday---they sure worked hard putting them up--did pretty well for their first---I think that pond is about empty--7 beavers so far---3 med---2 blankets and 2 extra large-----their having a Ball------ their even going to try and tan a few also they fleshed the tails clean to tan. Great Boys*


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't miss the days of chopping thru a foot of ice to catch em then spend all night skinning , fleshing and boarding ..Oh to be young again . :thumbsup: They are doing a good job , hope a good price rewards them for their efforts .


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking awesome, thanks for sharing Skip.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I hate young men that trap. They always smile and always have a great time together. Makes me sick...especially when all I have is a horse on the trapline some days!

Please make sure you tell those fine young men this old trapper is very proud of them and my advice is..."""Don't change a darn thing. "" Great job!

Remember...beavers can't fly!

Larry


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have a beaver that is digging the bank out under my front lawn and shoving his sticks in there. He is a fat one. I been trying to warn him but he is not hearing it. I think he is gonna have to go.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

looking good great to see young guys out in the woods instead of in the house playing games/with their phones


----------

